# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  St. John Thank You

## beargirl

Just got back from our trip.  While we missed St. Barts, we did have a great time and I wanted to thank you so much for your help.  My healing broken foot made it to Trunk, Hawksnest and even some very short "hikes" to Peace Hill and Frances Bay and a few other places.  St. John was experiencing a "once every 10 to 15 years" ocean swell the week we were there, so the beaches were very narrow and were even closed one day due to dangerous surf.  

We did keep comparing St. John to St. Barts the entire trip.....

Thanks again for your help!

----------


## MIke R

where did you eat?

----------


## beargirl

Due to a variety of different circumstances, we were unable to eat at some of your recommendations.  Our highlight for setting was Chateau Bordeaux, which had great (but not local) food and a lovely view high above Coral Bay.  For local food, we loved Miss Lucy's at Coral Bay.  We did have Woody's seafood carryout at the villa one night which we really enjoyed.  We tried Morgan's Mango the first night because we could get a reservation and read it was good - our worst meal and we hardly ate any of our food.  We also tried a local place, Sogo's, which was ok, but we probably would not go back.

We were there Easter Sunday, so we were afraid the Caneel Bay Sunday brunch might be too crowded, so we went to the beach which was very quiet that morning.  We tried to go to Lime Inn one night, but the parking was full all around, so we went to a place that had parking.  Skinny Legs was PACKED because there was a jazz festival across the street the day we went to Coral Bay.  So I guess we will have to go back.....

We liked St. John with our 14 year old daughter.  She and her dad got PADI scuba certified, so we may go back next year so they can dive.  We decided we like St. Barts better for trips when it is just mom and dad.  After St. Barts, you can't help but compare other islands to it.  We had a great trip and St. John was fun, but it is not St. Barts.

Thanks again for taking the time to post about the beaches and restaurants!

----------

